# what i'm thinking about creating



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

heres a simulated pic of a trunk panel i'm thinking about creating. this is just something i did in picture it express but if u squint you would get a idea of what i'm talking about.
http://www.sounddomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=168234&page=5


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Just my opinion I don't like it


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

it would look kinda plain, kinda like it had a cross between an old integra rae and old 240 rear


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

Oh well i like it and since i'm making only for me myself and i my opinion is the only one that really matters even though i do admit it would look kind of plain but the one i end up making might be more angular at the ends intead of curved.


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Post some pics when you're done


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

it would look integra-ish, but its something kinda different on a sentra. I say go for it.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I kinda like it


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

actually it would be more like the 200sx one I think you're going for I like mine on my sx, do what you like, your the only one you have to please


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

As long as it's nice to your eyes, go for it man!


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

it would look more integraish than SXish. remember the sentra tails aren't as tall. it wouldn't look plain because i'm going to have a brushed aluminum bezel (most likely faux aluminum) around the reverse likes and the taillights would be red tinted altezza's. what would be cool if i could take the big lense of the altezza and put a LED ring in A la G35 coupe and then stick the reverse lights inside the circle left by the ring and then just mold in the trunk panel.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

I could not find this webpage


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2003)

I think the idea is ok. I rather the standard se tail though. It doesn't look integra-ish to me, people have that concept, because everyone puts integra ends on their cars (usually honda's). It looks more like the new Mazda 6 tail end to me, but oh well.....


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

horray nismofreak you win a cookie for finding out what gave me the idea to do this!!

the only thing is that i wish we had eurotails for a sentra instead of just plain altezzas(there is a difference altezzas are just red circles in chrome but eurotails have different designs in the lenses like part of one lense bieng in the circle of another and mirrored lense and such) might have to wait out for someone to make eurotails but i should just buy the altezzas since with my luck a week after i buy them some one will comeout with eurotails for a b14 sentra.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I think it looks good... but I got bored so I didnt finalize it (i'm a lazy bastard)


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> *there is a difference altezzas are just red circles in chrome but eurotails have different designs in the lenses like part of one lense bieng in the circle of another and mirrored lense and such) *


What?


----------



## mospeed1 (Oct 5, 2002)

is it a 1 peice taillight if so how will the trunk open etc..

if ita a 2 peice tail light 1/2 on body 1/2 on trunk it will look different


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

it will be two piece like on the last gen maximas (speaking of maximas have you seen the '04 ones damn they are sweet) it isn't really a taillight i'm creating but a trunk panel that would match it perfectly and make it appear that my car have longer taillights. I'll probally start as soon as my cheap ass gets a service manual, take the factory one off and study how its made, and get some altezzas. i going to wait a while before i get the altezzas because i want to hold out for some next gen euro tails.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

what i was trying to say andre that there is a difference between a altezza and a euro tail light
altezza=looks exactly like the one on a IS300/Altezza but of course designed to fit in the taillight hole on its application. on most cars the red lense is slightly sunken in a chrome housing but at least the sentra ones have the lenses protruding out of the chrome housing

eurotail= based on the altezza but has designs in the lenses instead of just red dots in chrome.
the ones i like have part of one circular lense overlapping the circular lense in another.

in my opinion the eurotails are better than altezzas since they arent a blantant copy of the tails on a altezzas but a "remix" or adaptation of them.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I still didn't understand what you were saying, but I finally figured it out....LOL....


----------

